# North American ox-eye 'Light of Loddon'



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


I don't have specific knowledge of the _ox-eye_ variety of sunflower, but sunflowers in general are considered pollinator friendly. Here is a link to a _Bee Friendly Seed Mix_ that includes ox-eye with the notation that it provides both pollen and nectar:

http://www.wildflowermix.com/info/bee-pollinator-wildflower/bee-flowers-perennials.html


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for bringing this up. I just watched bees on them in a garden in Woodside, California. Now you gave me the name. They appeared to be primarily working them for nectar. I will watch again this week.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That looks like Zinnia Profusion. I just planted some in my bee yard in Ben Lomond Ca. The nursery guy said that bees love them for nectar.


----------



## Ban Dana (Aug 17, 2014)

OK, so I can guess there is no data about how much nectar the plant's flower is producing...


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

It is not a major honey or nectar plant here. A few beekeepers may recognize it...


----------

